# Glasses



## viking (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I got black out drunk the other night and lost my glasses. I'm pretty blind without them, if any of you guys know anything about Canada, do you know if I can get free glasses from homeless charities or anything?

I'm in Calgary right now by the way.


----------



## jeffyDee (Sep 22, 2012)

im not sure but i feel your pain bro glasses are one of those things people take for granted they are expensive and if you lost em your visions fucked but you get used to it


----------



## VisionQue (Jul 3, 2016)

In the USA the Lyons Club has an eyeglass program for those who cannot afford them.

http://clerc.ca
Canadian Lyons club eye glass program.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 3, 2016)

Zennioptical.com if you got your script


----------

